# Ideas for Web Design Service



## Kendra (Aug 2, 2017)

Since I just came here, I'm planning to put up a small online business for fashion while I'm still searching for a permanent job. Can you suggest me where I could avail a web design service for my website?


----------



## markw (Jun 9, 2017)

one of the easier ways is to make it yourself using a simple Wordpress template and host with someone cheap like Godaddy, should cost under $100 a year all together.

there are a lot of people out there who can do it for you for a fee, perhaps look at airtasker or freelancer .com


----------



## stevemattress (Aug 18, 2017)

You can also find freelancers in Upwork or if you want a really cheap deal try Fiverr.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DearMartin (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello, to create your website you can pass by Shopify.
Really easy to built a website, good design, and easy to learn

You just have to subscribe for 29$ per month.


----------

